# What's Your Nickname For These Guys? (Probie beware: gallows humor)



## MedikErik (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.courttv.com/onair/shows/red/red_player.html?id=164&link=REDshlk

My personal favorites are "job security" and "organ donors".


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 19, 2007)

At least they weren't throwing beer cans at the cops like this guy.

http://www.peninsuladailynews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070718/NEWS/707180302


----------



## MedikErik (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry, meant to post

http://www.courttv.com/onair/shows/red/red_player.html?id=746&link=REDshlk

Idiot on a motorcycle getting what happens to motorcyclists when they try to go mach 3.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 20, 2007)

MedikErik said:


> http://www.courttv.com/onair/shows/red/red_player.html?id=164&link=REDshlk
> 
> My personal favorites are "job security" and "organ donors".


 
Haha I posted that link earlier...lol...its weird.... I do love that site though it has some amazing videos


----------



## medicdan (Jul 20, 2007)

... donorcycle?


----------



## payninthejr (Jul 24, 2007)

in the motorcycle world squids


----------



## firedoc (Jul 27, 2007)

ya'll ain't going to believe this, hell I don't and i remember hearing about it. If you noticed in the video the cop said "getting on i-16" and @ the top left the city was garden city which is a suburb city of savannah. anyway, that car "seemed" like it drove mysteriously through the fence b/c it was new construction there at the time this was shot. all the fence did was lift up and come back down upon further investigation by pd which the film didn't show, they found the car later in the night but no occupants. they got them the next night somehow a friend told me. freakin' ironic ain't it.


----------

